# GeoEngenharia : Erupções artificais são Plano B para o clima



## rijo (8 Set 2009 às 19:18)

*Erupções artificais são Plano B para o clima*
no DN.pt

O secretário-geral da ONU, Ban Ki-Moon esteve no Árctico e não tem dúvidas: caminhamos para o "abismo" e as alterações climáticas têm ser travadas. A África subsariana será a maior vítima. Os cientistas da Royal Society concordam e caso as negociações de Copenhaga  falhem já têm uma estratégia alternativa: a geoengenharia

A três meses do início da Cimeira de Copenhaga (em que se pretende aprovar um protocolo para substituir o de Quioto), muitos especialistas perguntam: E se este plano A contra as alterações climáticas falhar? Provocar erupções vulcânicas ou salinizar as nuvens pode vir a ser o plano B para arrefecer o planeta, dizem especialistas britânicos.

A solução surge numa altura em que o alarme sobre o estado do planeta sobe de tom. O secretário-geral da ONU, Ban Ki-Moon, visitou o Árctico, e avisou ontem que "caminhamos para o abismo", apelando para a urgência dum novo acordo mundial para a redução das emissões de gases com efeito de estufa e em que foi tornado público um relatório que avalia os riscos de cada país em relação ao aquecimento global (ver caixa).

"Temos o pé colado ao acelerador e avançamos para o abismo", defendeu na III Conferência da ONU sobre o Clima, que decorre em Genebra desde o princípio da semana. Depois de constatar a devastação provocada pelas alterações climáticas no Árctico, o secretário-geral da ONU alertou que "aquilo que está a acontecer nesta altura" deveria, segundo as previsões dos cientistas, acontecer bastante mais tarde.

Para enfrentar o problema alguns dos mais respeitados cientistas da Royal Society propuseram uma alternativa: a geoengenharia. Arrefecer o planeta através de emissões de enxofre para a atmosfera pode parecer drástico e até irrealizável, mas os membros da Academia Britânica de Ciência estão a estudar esta possibilidade.

O grupo de especialistas defendeu esta semana que os futuros esforços para reduzir os gases de efeito de estufa têm de ter muito mais sucesso do que até agora. Isto se quisermos evitar a geoengenharia como a única forma de salvar o planeta.

"Aplicar a geoengenharia no clima da Terra é provável que seja tecnicamente possível. Mas a tecnologia para o fazer está pouco desenvolvida e há ainda grandes dúvidas acerca da sua eficácia e impactos ambientais", diz o relatório publicado pela Royal Society.

Fertilizar o plâncton marinho com pó de ferro ou injectar enxofre na atmosfera para simular o arrefecimento do clima provocado pela erupção de um vulcão são duas das soluções oferecidas pela geoengenharia. São todas controversas e envolvem algum tipo de risco, mas também só devem ser equacionadas caso as medidas convencionais para reduzir as emissões de carbono falhem, diz a Royal Society.

John Shepherd, engenheiro planetário do National Oceanography Center, disse que a geo-engenharia tem de ser preparada como alternativa ao plano A discutido em Copenhaga: "É o plano B, mas um plano que tem de ser levado a sério", afirmou.


----------



## stormy (8 Set 2009 às 20:09)

que barbaridade
no comments


----------



## criz0r (8 Set 2009 às 20:19)

Ultimamente tenho ouvido coisas tão ridículas que até fico com cara de parvo.. 1º querem bombear água fria para evitar Furacões e agora querem injectar Enxofre na atmosfera..mais uma vez espero que a prática não se sobreponha á teoria uma vez que nem eles sabem a quantidade necessária de enxofre para isso acontecer e se algo desse para o torto teriamos não só uma grande descida da temperatura global mas também grande parte das culturas arruinadas devido á chuva ácida..enfim Políticos.


----------



## Knyght (10 Set 2009 às 06:14)

Anda muita gente a querer armar-se em Deus assim do nada 
Não deviam apertar com os filhos das piiiii dos Americanos antes? Ou seria que o mundo tinha de pagar aos EUA para mandarem o enxofre´, é que deve ser ideias para meter mais uns quantos $$$ ao bolso...


----------



## N_Fig (10 Set 2009 às 09:58)

Que tristeza... Já tinha ouvido muita parvoíce, mas nunca pensei que chegasse até aqui.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2009 às 13:53)

Já conhecia, os senhores do aquecimento global são mais que muitos, com os seus dogmas bem fundamentados em artificialismos modelísticos, daí não me admirar que isto um dia podesse ir para a frente  o problema é que se entretanto o planeta começasse a arrefecer queria ver como é que paravam tal têndencia  é uma questão de ver até onde vai este circo cíentifico...mas se eles querem que todos os anos sejam 1816 tudo bem, não me importo.

Existem exemplos piores que este, como a colocação de espelhos na atmosfera para reflectir a luz do sol, bombear CO2 para debaixo da terra, criar navios "captadores" de CO2, um "guarda chuva solar" etc etc.


----------

